# Still New GTO's



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I just did a search on Auto Trader and found some dealers advertising new GTO's. I wonder if there is any rebate or incentive of any type on them, or if the dealer is just stuck. If there is a rebate, that might not be a bad deal, especially if you could get one in the mid 20's. 

Anyone know what the deal is right now?


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't know the definitive answer to your question, but in many cases (and likely this one...) the dealer is indeed "stuck" and will eventually cry mercy, take the hit, and get rid of the thing... It's a matter of being at the right place at the right time at that point...

I pulled in to inquire on a 2004 SRT-10 standard-cab at my local Dodge dealer a couple years ago when I noticed "hmmm, that sucker's been hanging out there for way too long...", and I knew that they were slow-sellers due to poor mileage and crazy-high MSRP... Bought it with 120 test-drive miles on it for $12-grand under MSRP. The dealer was wincing, but glad to have it off their floorplan..

Bought an every-option special-paint 6-speed LS2 2005 Chevy SSR also under the same "distress" circumstances from a dealer in NC that was trying to unload it at the Charlotte Auto Fair... That wound up being $15-grand under its original MSRP, albeit he had some factory relief coming his way, as the SSR's were lot-turds as well...

So it's a matter of just how stubborn and ornery a dealership's owner may be... Problem is, most of the new GTO's that are still sitting around, are there for that exact reason, the owner of the dealership refuses to GIVE UP and do what it takes to move the car...

Alot of dealers, instead of selling their last GTO for a loss, have chosen to simply "add it to their collection". Alot of dealership owners have car collections, and many of the cars in their collections are oddballs that they couldn't sell at a profit, or collectible cars that they took in-trade from dimwitted people who didn't understand the value...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

> Alot of dealership owners have car collections, and many of the cars in their collections are oddballs that they couldn't sell at a profit, or collectible cars that they took in-trade from dimwitted people who didn't understand the value...


tell me about it. this guy traded his dogde charger (197x) with carbs sticking out of the roof and a lot of work done to it for a 05 gto. i will have to look at the thread with pics


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I had the same thought. I've been thinking about getting something small and fun so I've scanned autotrader periodically of late. Then I got to thinking another LS2 would be nice. I don't really care about fuel efficiency since my commute has been slashed to 12 miles one way. I checked for used C6's & GTO's in a 100 mile radius. Lo & behold, two new 2006 GTO's came up. Mauro Buick/Pontiac/GMC in Hamden CT has one, no color specified, and no price. Norman Gale Buick/Pontiac/GMC in Cedar Knolls NJ is asking $33,180 for one described as Dark Gray Metallic. I assume it's Cyclone Gray.

There are two more used , Pulse Red 1,757 miles, @ $28,995 and a Phantom Black, 1,325 miles, unlisted price.

I'm amazed that there are still new GTO's on the lot. Were they *that* hard to sell?

Anyway, it was a really enjoyable car. I'm trying hard to justify a pure sports car but I like my creature comforts. And an S2000 would produce serious torque withdrawal.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

there may still be a few sitting on lots......problem is that they are all automatics,I guess they were harder to sell


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> there may still be a few sitting on lots......problem is that they are all automatics,I guess they were harder to sell


At the risk of offending our automatic owners, the fact is that as undesirable as the GTO is to so many people, the automatics are even more so. 

I've mentioned before on here that a local Pontiac dealer advised another dealer that was looking to take a GTO in on trade, to pass it up if it was an automatic. That says a lot.

Funny, when I was looking for a "fun" car, I considered a Crossfire and a GTO. Both were miserable sellers.

Up until a recent post, I thought I had a killer deal. The $20K for an '06 with 12K miles is a new low. Pretty soon, we won't be able to trade these in and break even on an '01 model Camaro SS.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM's web site shows no current offers on any 06 Pontiac.... 

Doing a national search for new 06 GTO's resulted in 30 hits. The top price dealers are nominees for winning a "numb skull" award and should be holding that inventory until the next new model GTO arrives. From the MSRP numbers I recall, most are base 17's with auto at 33,290, a couple autos with the 18's at 33,785 and just *"one"* M6, 18's at 33,180..... the best price is the last car on the bottom of page 1. A couple dealers show a new color...."Daytona Sunset Orange Metallic" better known as SRM.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/searc...ors=&max_price=&pager.offset=0&first_record=1


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

38,179 for a red one...6 miles...... The car's appreciating as it sits on the lot. Looks like the longer it goes unsold the more valuable it gets. Get it before it hits 40K.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 38,179 for a red one...6 miles...... The car's appreciating as it sits on the lot. Looks like the longer it goes unsold the more valuable it gets. Get it before it hits 40K.


lol... wonder what the price would be if it had a full SAP package


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> lol... wonder what the price would be if it had a full SAP package



hmmmmmmmmmmm..... 90K? :lol::lol::willy::willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*New GTO*

I hand seen a new silver GTO still on the lot of Nucar in Newark Delaware. Just drove by don't know the particulars, but it is sitting in the new car lot side!!


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

I did a search for 05 and 06 corvettes, still some 05's and one dealer had 14 06's


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

The prices are still high for GTOs right now. Looks like some people trying to sell opted to put them away for the winter to avoid bartering on the price. There's very few local GTO adds right now around me.

Speaking of "lot turds," my father bought a NEW 2005 Crossfire Limited M6 back in August 2007 for a hair over $20K with only 9 miles...! MSRP was well north of $30K and its a really nice car!

I _thought_ I had a deal set up with a PA Pontiac dealer for a lightly used 04 GTO. They stopped contacting me for some reason. I'm happy at this point I didn't trade yet as my X is awesome in the snow... and we've had a lot already!


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd be really careful about buying a car that's probably been sitting for close to 2 years now.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

according to people on the other gto site,
theres 24 new 06's left


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

Mr. Sinister said:


> I'd be really careful about buying a car that's probably been sitting for close to 2 years now.


Carfax, service, and inspection should comfort your concerns.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*New '06's Left*



Mr. Sinister said:


> I'd be really careful about buying a car that's probably been sitting for close to 2 years now.


If one wants a new "06 goat, I'd rather get it from a lot new, than one used. You could still purchase warranty and extended. Maybe that could be part of the deal you make when purchasing one of the new ones sitting on the lot. Warranties are not cheap, and if dealer does not drop price a whole lot tell him you want extended warranty for the price he is asking and buy that sucka. Shoot, i purchased mine in Jan. '07. Its almost a year now and just eclipsed the 1000 mile on odometer. She sits a little too.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Witht the challenger coming out and the new camaro going to be hard to sell remaing gtos they better drop the price down in the mid 20's to get rid of them.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Showgoat67 said:


> Witht the challenger coming out and the new camaro going to be hard to sell remaing gtos they better drop the price down in the mid 20's to get rid of them.


I sent 15 e-mails yesterday to dealers that are within a 1000 miles of where I'm at, which is in Florida again. I asked for their best price on a 2006 and 1 -2005 leftover new GTO. 

These guys all have the cars left for a reason. A couple of responses were over sticker. The reason, these cars are collectibles and will be purchased by collectors to go into warehouses and museums. Nobody was under 29,500 for their cars. Not everybody has responded yet, but I've pretty much given up hope on getting a great deal on a leftover.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I sent 15 e-mails yesterday to dealers that are within a 1000 miles of where I'm at, which is in Florida again. I asked for their best price on a 2006 and 1 -2005 leftover new GTO.
> 
> These guys all have the cars left for a reason. A couple of responses were over sticker. The reason, these cars are collectibles and will be purchased by collectors to go into warehouses and museums. Nobody was under 29,500 for their cars. Not everybody has responded yet, but I've pretty much given up hope on getting a great deal on a leftover.


Fergy,
I think its now down to the tard type stealerships holding inventory.. trolling for morons disconnected from reality.... someone might want to deal if they need the cash flow but I doubt it will hit their sales volume report because the GTO's they hold are all dead inventory at this point... so that incentive for them to make a deal is gone. Too bad the used one you took a look at was a squirrel.... There have been guys finding low mileage garage queens at great prices, so I'd say, keep looking in that direction..... or drop and LSx into the Cavie (lol) and have the only skinny GTO. Good luck in your search.

Red.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Fergy,
> I think its now down to the tard type stealerships holding inventory.. trolling for morons disconnected from reality.... someone might want to deal if they need the cash flow but I doubt it will hit their sales volume report because the GTO's they hold are all dead inventory at this point... so that incentive for them to make a deal is gone. Too bad the used one you took a look at was a squirrel.... There have been guys finding low mileage garage queens at great prices, so I'd say, keep looking in that direction..... or drop and LSx into the Cavie (lol) and have the only skinny GTO. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Red.


Funny you should say drop an LSx into something. I'm kicking around the idea of buying a high mileage C4 and re-powering it. You can get nice condition, high mileage C4s for 7 grand. Add 7 to 10 grand for a good LS swap and another 3 to 6 grand for other add-ons and misc problems and I've got a nice sleeper. You know, keep it real stock looking and sounding. LS2 power would put that thing into the low 12's. The weigh 3100 lbs with a cast iron block 350, the aluminum blockLS1/LS2 would take 200lbs off it. 

It's just a thought right now. What I really want is a new GTO at around 26,000. Or another idea is an F-Body again if I go used. I've got a bad taste in my mouth from all the troubles I had with a used C5 so I'm avoiding those. I might even wait till next fall and get an 08 C6 on closeout. If GM does something like 0% for 08 Vettes this year at all it's a done deal on that. 

Patience pays big dividends usually.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> These guys all have the cars left for a reason. A couple of responses were over sticker. The reason, these cars are collectibles and will be purchased by collectors to go into warehouses and museums. Nobody was under 29,500 for their cars. Not everybody has responded yet, but I've pretty much given up hope on getting a great deal on a leftover.



Can't believe anyone that has watched the abysmal sales of the GTO, can think that these cars will be become collectibles any time in the forseeable future. 

Frankly, I'm hoping they just stabilize in price somewhere near the previous series of Camaro SS models, and don't fall into the category of some of the extinct AMC models. Remember the Gremlin and Pacer?

I think it's also doubtful that given the recent track record in sales that Pontiac is ever going to try to resurrect the GTO again.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*you never know!*



noz34me said:


> Can't believe anyone that has watched the abysmal sales of the GTO, can think that these cars will be become collectibles any time in the forseeable future.
> 
> Frankly, I'm hoping they just stabilize in price somewhere near the previous series of Camaro SS models, and don't fall into the category of some of the extinct AMC models. Remember the Gremlin and Pacer?
> 
> I think it's also doubtful that given the recent track record in sales that Pontiac is ever going to try to resurrect the GTO again.


You never know, they r bringin' the camaro back, hmm, charger challenger. Maybe you will see that trans am comeback. I am really hoping they bring back that beautiful Pontiac 6000 series, and drop a LS2 in that baby!


----------



## kerry71 (May 10, 2007)

I ended up paying about $22,900 for my 05 in May this year with 12,000 miles on it. A little high for the car, but the guy I bought it from owned a bicycle shop and threw in a $6500 racing bicycle for me and a $3500 custom titanium fram bike for our mutual friend who referred me. Honestly, I am not concerned about the value at this point. I just enjoy driving the hell out of the car....and the bike is fun as well, just not quite as fast. Even at stubborn prices, they are great performance for the money. If nothing else, there will be a floor that the value won't go below just for the motor.


----------

